# Cannot connect using RealVNC



## mutha_ucka (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi all,

I am using RealVNC, have the Viewer and Server installed on three systems on my home network. I have a laptop which I am trying to use to connect to either of my two PC's, but cannot get them connected.

With that being said I did have some luck with RealVNC as I have the 5900 and other ports forwarded and was able to connect with my Android tablet and Android Phone to the my two PC's and laptop with no problems....well kind of. I did have issues with this at first till I figured out I had to use a 142.*.*.* ip address because my network ip adresses were behind a NAT IP.

Now back to the connecting my laptop to my two PC's issue.I have tried using the 142.*.*.* ip address and I have tried using my network ip 192.*.*.* to no avail. I just can't seem to connect. What am I doing wrong? Please help.

Thanks


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi are you trying to share files between computers.

1. List operating systems used for each pc or Laptop.

2 List internet security software used on ech device.

3. Have you used homegroup to connect each computer to share files between computers?


----------



## mutha_ucka (Jun 27, 2005)

Not really trying to share files between systems, but it would be nice. I am mainly trying to get access to one or both of my PC's with my laptop, especially when I'm away from home. All of my systems are using Windows 7 and using Microsoft Security Essentials. The thing is I got both of my Android devices to connect to my two PC's and laptop with no problems at all. My devices are Samsung Galaxy SII and Viewsonic GTablet.

When I first was setting up RealVNC, I forwarded all the ports(different ports for each system) and then did the test and REalVNC told me that I was behind a NAT IP and had to use this ip 142.167.*.* which I did and worked fine.

So now it was time to setup my laptop to connect to my two PC's, but when I tried to use said ip it would not connect. I also tried using my network ip and still no luck. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Missing just a few things

1. you can't set the same port to be forwarded to two different ip addresses. You would need to change the port [listening] vnc on one of the pcs

- If you want to set port < 5900 (e.g. port 2000), this reqire a few more steps:
1. Run WinVNC (App Mode)
2. Right click and select "Properties" on the VNC tray icon
3. Tick "Accept Socket Connections" but DO NOT click "Auto", enter "0" to the "Display Number" field.
4. Exit VNC server
5. Start -> Run -> regedit -> OK, Find "\HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\ORL\WinVNC3"
6. Find value of "PortNumber"
7. edit the value, change the DEC value of 5900 to the port number you want
8. restart VNC Server, Done!

When you connect to your machine by VNCViewer, type "your-iportNumber" to connect (e.g. "192.168.10.51:2000")

And the web port is the value of PortNumber - 100, so if PortNumber = 5900, http port = 5800, then you can access your desktop in a browser by "http://your-iportNumber", (e.g. "http://192.168.10.51:1900")

Or keep it simple. Vnc into one and use it to vnc into the other pc


----------



## mutha_ucka (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi Wand3r3r,

I appreciate the reply and instructions, but I am kind of new to this and the step you describe are for WinVNC, I am using RealVNC which I don't see some of those options anywhere. Can I use another VNC viewer like WinVNC to connect to a RealVNC server? Also I'm kind of confused a little about some of the ports you described. I have already opened ports 5900, 5901, and 5902. These are for my Two PC's and laptop, which I can connect to no problems with my Android devices using the NAT IP. But trying to use my laptop to connect to a PC, I tried using the NAT IP 142.*.*.* with corresponding ports and I tried my network IPs 192.*.*.* with corresponding ports of course but I can't seem to connect.

This is the error message I see in my Viewer when trying to connect. "Either the username was not recognised, or the password was incorrect." This was the same message when I tried both the NAT IP and the network IP.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Winvnc is the same as realvnc. Same principles apply.

You mention opening ports 5900, 5901 and 5902 but I see no mention of you changing the vnc listening port. By default vnc listens to 5900. Unless you change the listening port of vnc you can't forward the same port to multiple pcs.

I suspect your Android is not connecting via wan port but via the wifi lan. On a lan port numbers don't matter just either the host name or the ip address which is why it worked.

When you say you forwarded the ports I am assuming you set static ips for the pcs. Correct?

Here's a link to review
RealVNC - Port forwarding for VNC®

note what it says here:
Some routers do not allow the external and internal port numbers to be different; in this case you would have to reconfigure the VNC Server running on B to accept connections on port 5901 and configure your router to forward port 5901 to B:5901.


----------

